

Intelligent Workspace for Smart Teams - BootStrapToday.com - bootstraptoday
http://ratemystartup.com/intelligent-workspace-for-smart-teams-bootstraptoday-com/
At BootStrapToday, we have gone beyond existing platforms like redmine, trac, to offer a complete &#38; intelligent solution specific to software companies.<p>BootStrapToday Differentiation lies in:<p>·  Intelligent and automated Ticketing<p>·  Email integration and notification<p>·  Seamless integration between Projects, Tickets, Version control, Role/permission control, Wiki, Activity stream, Timesheets<p>In gist, focus only on your core activity - Application/ Software development, from the day one and put structure to your development efforts right at the beginning.<p>Reach us now to avail "BootStrapToday Exclusive" for the members of Hacker News.This will help us as a startup, to bring more and more intelligence/ value for our users since it gives us more user data to work with.<p>Check what our customer say: http://bootstraptoday.com/testimonial/
======
CharlesPal
Great startup idea

~~~
bootstraptoday
Thanks Charles! Could you please try our solution and give us feedback on your
experience?

